# Does cutting the burl kill the tree?



## crabcreekind

So, I have wondered this for a long time. Does cutting off a burl from a tree kill it? I attached some pictures of burls being harvested. If so, how big does it have to be for the tree to die with it. 

Also, after the burl is harvested and it doesnt kill the tree. Does it grow back into a burl? 
Btw I got the pictures from australianburls.com


----------



## Drstrangefart

From my experience in the landscaping industry, cutting the burl off won't necessarily kill the tree, but the big spot missing the bark WILL leave it open to all kinds of potentially deadly disease and insect problems. There are other variables like weather and stuff like that which could come into play. As long as the tree can heal up afterwards, I see no reason it should die from harvesting the burl if it's done properly.


----------



## firewhatfire

When I trimmed trees for a living with ASPLUNDH we used some kind of black tar spray over larger limbs we cut.  I dont remember what it was as its been about 20 years ago.  Very few if any died from the heavy pruning we did.

Phil


----------



## plantman

*cutting burls*

 One of the quickest ways to kill a tree, is by girdleing it. Rabbits and mice do this in the winter by getting under the snow and eating the bark and cambium layers completely around the tree or bush. (Key words being completely around). Any antlered animal will do the same thing by polishing it"s horns on the sides of trees. This destroys the trees ability to transfer liquids to the leaves or roots. The cambium ( layer of cells where growth in diameter occurs) builds tissues or wood inside and bark outside. The inner bark carries food made in the leaves down to the branches, trunk, and roots. Sapwood carries sap from the roots to the leaves. Any dissruption of these layers interfears with the trees abilty to nourish itself. Cutting a burl or limb off of a tree will not kill it if, as suggested above, you coat it with a tree tar to keep moisture, fungus, and insects out. This can be bought at any garden store and is also used in grafting. Jim S


----------



## Jim Burr

I'd kill any of those trees for that stuff!


----------

